# New member's first journal.



## crazyc411 (May 18, 2008)

Well, first off i'd like to thank everyone for all their great info on this forum. It has really helped me learn about a lot but i understand that greatness doesnt happen overnight so i dont expect greatness from this grow but hey i can try can't i? _*

Specs:

Dimensions:
*_Closet
32" (deep) x 46" (wide) x ~6' (height)
_*
Lighting:
*_250w Sun System V HPS with a 270w Sun Agro bulb

_*Soil:
*_FoxFarm Ocean Forest
_*Nutrients:
*_The FoxFarm trio

_*Accessories:
*_Walls covered with mylar, 16" oscillating fan

 This is only my second time growing so bare with me.. my first one unfortunately turned out to be both males(only had 2 plants going from bagseed). Had high hopes for them but unfortunatley my inexperience got the best of them but i did learn a lot. I'll post the pictures of them and my old room. They were pretty healthy for what they were .
 Now that im on my second attempt im trying to perfect all my past mistakes. I'm trying some seeds i got from a friend from some "fire" bud. I also managed to get 1 Blueberry seed. The BB is kind of my little baby, hopefully she is female . I'm kinda taking this as a trial run as well so i can order some beans and take the best possible care of them. It's not that I don't care about these but im also trying to see what mistakes i make this time so i'll be all set for the next time or at least better prepared.

_*The Plan:
*_
For this grow i'm going to try to flower these really early, only 2-3 weeks of veg time. Basically im gonna let them get big enough to get transplated from keg cups to one gallon conts. Then ill give them a few days to recover and flip the lighting from 24/0 to 12/12. Im not gonna clone or anything like that because to me unknown bagseed isnt worth the time, effort and money. I'd rather do that when i get my Nirvana NL .

Unfortunatley they are suffering from something I've narrowed it down to overwatering/not enough O2 to roots, magnesium deficiency and/or lights too close. I'm leaning towards the first 2 but i could really use an experts opinion.

Well here are my babies at approx. 10-11 days from sprouting.

You can't really tell from the pics(cell phone cam :cry but some of the leaves have slight yellowing discoloration with very few brown spots. To me it's wierd because some have it some don't but they were all given the same nutes/lights/conditions. The only good things is that it only appears to be on the first true leaves and not on the new growth but what do i know


----------



## downtown (May 18, 2008)

keep trucking on good luck!


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 18, 2008)

How often are they watered? 
have you got holes in the bottom of those pots?
Have you fed them?


----------



## Cali*Style (May 18, 2008)

Looking good so far. 

 Hows the PH, drainage?


----------



## crazyc411 (May 18, 2008)

yes ive poked 3-5 holes in the bottom, working on getting a tray for them if thats what you're getting at 

they get watered every 2-3 days whenever they feel light/the top 1-2" of soil is dry

i fed them some FF grow big a couple waterings ago but ever since i noticed a problem i fed straight water for the past two waterings

edit: i dont have anything to test ph with, going to the hydro store tomorrow to grab one.. they arent open on sundays :/


----------



## PurpleSkunk (May 18, 2008)

keep up the good work nice set up.PS


----------



## stoner (May 18, 2008)

what kind of soil are they in?


----------



## crazyc411 (May 18, 2008)

they are in FF ocean forest soil. ive really been thinking about the problem and its got to be either nute burn or mg deficiency. i moved the light away to about 18" hopefully that stops the curling of the leaves. it shouldnt be PH though because im using the same tap water i used to grow the one in the first pic. i distill the water for a while before it gets used too. idk just need some help


----------



## lorenzo (May 18, 2008)

Hey man, good luck with your grow. Keep it up.:headbang:


----------



## crazyc411 (May 20, 2008)

Just a little update... Plants are now 12-13 days old and from the looks of it they are recovering from my mistakes . Leaves are uncurling and all the new growth is lush and dark green. Im so excited haha

pic 1: good pic of all of them, looks like some wont make it though :/

pic 2: best one out of the bunch 

pic 3: my last plants nodes were never so closely spaced, im pumped! 

pic 4: hopefully my blueberry recovers


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 20, 2008)

hey friend...Things look good..I would like to say I feel that 12-13 days old is too early for nutes...I dont feed mine untill 3-4 weeks old then I start Low and work up...i use FF and with seedlings you should be useing "Big Bloom"..also get yourself a moister meter,  like $15 at wallmart.Heres some GREEN MOJO  to help those babbies along


----------



## stoner (May 20, 2008)

how old are they now?


----------



## crazyc411 (May 20, 2008)

they are just about 2 weeks old now. i removed a few of them that were growing realy slow and crinkly either from giving them fertilizer too early or just a crappy pheno from the mystery bagseed. either way they had to go :/


----------



## Prodigious Puff (May 21, 2008)

Crazy,
Glad to see you growing bro, believe me it's addicting. At two weeks old, I'd go ahead and transplant to the big buckets now. With the added room for the roots to grow and the fresh nutes in the added soil, the plants will grow more vigorously. That way they're as big as they possibly could be in that _really_ short veg time you're giving them. 

Also, too early on the nutes. Ocean Forest packs ALOT of punch, it's GREAT stuff. Sometimes, very rarely, it's even too hot for seedlings, but not usually. For future reference, when the cotyledons (very first round leaves) start to yellow, you know it's time for some nutes, BUT not much at all (like an eighth of the preferred dose). It's VERY easy to burn with FF nutes. I burned the MESS out of all my soil plants with it EVERY grow, I swear I never learn. If you got to your local grocery store in the medicine section you can buy a dropper syringe (used to measure out medicine for babies). Use that when measuring your nutes out. 1 teaspoon = 5ml (5cc) and 1 tablespoon equals 15 ml. This is MUCH more accurate than using actual spoons and what not. Hope this helps. Obviously, the more you try the better you'll get. Took me darn near a year to have one somewhat perfect crop. I'll be watching!


----------



## crazyc411 (May 21, 2008)

just a little update:

all healthy plants (10 of them) were transplated to their 1 gal containers. i also grabbed a pH test kit from general hydroponics... if i knew they were this cheap i would have got it a while ago . also, does anyone know how far i should have my light from them, its a 250w hps and how long should i let them recover from transplanting? i must say though i think i did a pretty good job i did it quick and i didnt damage any of the root sytem that i could see if that matters.. but now for the pics!

pic 1: ph test kit!

pic 2: full view of plants with 1 added fluoro. for supplemental light on the edge that doesnt get much 

i'd say they are looking much better what do you guys think?


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 21, 2008)

Well done crazy, they look healthy, the 250w is ok for small plants, it will be far too weak when the plants start growing, with 10 plants you will need 2 400w (depending if you plan on growing big plants), on week 4 start with 1/4 strength feed, what NPK are you going to use?
PH is VERY important to get correct, if its out of range your in for troubles, what is your ph reading?
1 week from transplant and they are settled.


----------



## crazyc411 (May 21, 2008)

thanks for helping me out Hippy . well i just finished testing the pH of the original water and it was reading ~7.0 which isnt too bad but who knows what it read when i added the nutes before . i adjusted all my water to ~6.0-6.5 so i should be all set now. i'll be using FF nutes and for the lighting i was never really planning on growing big plants, i planned on getting another 250w hps but maybe i should just get a 400? i was thinking about growing lowryder since it seems that will be the only strain that i will get optimum results with my setup. after these recover from the transplant for a week like you said, im gonna start to flower because i know the light isnt that great so i figure they will end up 1-1 1/2 ft. tall which should be able to get enough light penetration. thanks for checking up on my journal, i'm definetly learning a lot because experience will always beat any reading you do (believe me i did a lot haha).


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 21, 2008)

Yeah i say wait a few days and throw them into flower don't wory about giving them neuts till they are in flower and thin i would give them a 1/ dose of veg neuts and a 1/4 dose of flower and on your next feeding do just 1/2 strength flower neuts...


----------



## annscrib (May 21, 2008)

well the way it looks ur plan is working good so far here some green mojo for them little  babies


----------



## crazyc411 (May 22, 2008)

thanks ann and timmy 
i was kind of wondering about a fert schedule but you took care of that for me haha


----------



## crazyc411 (May 24, 2008)

just a little update:

i let them dry out a little a bit before i watered them and the i mixed up some big bloom(1/4 strength) with my water then pHed it and fed them. on the FF feeding chart it says big bloom helps relieve stress, free salt bonds, blah blah so i figured it could only do some good and by looking at my most recent pics compared to these new ones it sure helped . im still undecided on when to flower them but i think the lastest they will go into flower will be when they are 6-7" tall. i just want to be able to have small enough plants so that my 250 will be able to penetrate the canopy well enough to justify having more than just a couple lsted monsters haha. if anyone can add some input on what i should do it would be much appreciated. my only thing is that i dont want to transplant them anymore and they are in 1 gal pots. if they ended up maybe 2ft tall at harvest would that be too much vertical growth for that size pot and my light?


----------



## Melissa (May 25, 2008)

*nice looking plants 
why not put them into flower now so they wont grow to big :48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 25, 2008)

hey crazy....Fox Farm has a soil feeding scedual and I fallow that to the T...IMO 10 plants in 12 square feet of grow area is going to get tight....I know you still need to filter out the males..But what if you get 10 females?  it does happen!!!!  if you plan on flowering that many I would most deff purchase another light..I would go with a 400 with coversion bulb...just my .2  good luck my friend


----------



## crazyc411 (May 25, 2008)

thanks for your input melissa and smoke, i can use all the advice i can get. i agree with you about the light, i know i need more but im trying to work with what i got for now until i get my stimulus check. i did realize something a little while ago though, my blueberry plant smells really sweet when you touch it and that got me thinking. i have a bunch of fluoros that i might be able to build a veg/mother box with and i might do it. i mean i will have to do it eventually anyways and why not see if see if i can keep the bb around if its female . so what i was thinking ill do is build the veg box and clone the BB and put it straight into flower along with my others that way i can sex the BB in the least stressful way with the possibility of keeping it around for future cloning. i'll let you guys know how it works out (with pics haha) when im done


----------



## smokybear (May 25, 2008)

Sounds like a good plan to me. Cloning saves you like a month of growing time so you can have a perpetual harvest system going on if you set it up and plan it all right. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## crazyc411 (May 25, 2008)

Big happenings in my grow! I took some time today to build a temporary "mother box" for my blueberry plant, i think she(hopefully ) will enjoy her new home. It's a rubbermaid storage tub thats approx. 11" x 23" with four full spectrum fluoros. As for the rest of them today i decided to put them into flower. they looked like they need some water and the pots were kind of light so i mixed up some big bloom and tiger bloom and fed them. for the blueberry i mixed up some grow big and big bloom. i went really light on the dosages as well. anyways, now for some pics.


----------



## crazyc411 (May 27, 2008)

well, i just got some bad news. i might have to move out due to the sale of the house, i live downstairs my dad rents it out to me . its still up in the air but its really depressing to know that all my hard work and love went into these plants/rooms and it might have to be torn down. hes looking to have it sold by september so i think that should give me enough time to harvest. if people are coming to look at the house idk what im going to do .
    all this talk of moving really makes me wonder if its even worth growing my BB into a mother plant because i really doubt that if i do end up leaving that i will continue to grow. i dont know how comfortable i would feel growing in an apartment where they may possibly want to come fix/look at things with little notice. man this really sucks, im really depressed now..


----------



## FLA Funk (May 27, 2008)

Damn crazyc, I feel for you bro. Life always seems to throw a curve ball at you when everything looks gravy, I've been there as well. Is there a high chance of a speedy sale? Is there any chance of you converting to an outdoor grow. I wish you the best of luck and wisdom and I hope you solve your dilemma.


----------



## crazyc411 (May 27, 2008)

well, nothing is set in stone but there is a good possibility of me having to leave... speedy sale is probably out of the question. the house isnt in great shape and with the housing market the way it is who knows how long it will take . ive debated about doing outdoor but i just dont think its for me, i love being able to take special care of my plants and being able to check on them constantly, plus i have nowhere to do outdoor  . if im lucky i will end up being able to harvest this grow but who knows what the future will hold. also there is about a 10% chance of me staying here but ill get a new roommate who ive never even met before and i have no idea if he would be cool with what i do :bong1::bong1::bong1: lol. but who knows though maybe he'll be into it more than i even know. i hate not knowing whats gonna happen in my life...


----------



## crazyc411 (May 28, 2008)

here are my babies on the third day of flowering, they all look pretty healthy but i have a couple questions if anyone can help. i recall reading somewhere that when the new growth shoots look lime-green that the plant may have a deficiency is this true? also some of the bottom leaves look like they either have nute burn and/or a deficiency, if someone can identify the problem that would be great (pic 4). other than that they look and smell great. they smell like minty/earthy/skunky i cant describe it, it almost smells like minty coffee i love it


----------



## Cali*Style (May 28, 2008)

Still looking good.


----------



## crazyc411 (May 30, 2008)

Today my first and hopefully only male decided to fully show itself. Thankfully i still have 8 others + my BB but none are showing any sign of sex. I've decided to move the BB into the flowering room to take the place of the male. Here's some pics! sorry for the crappy quality but all i have is a cell phone cam :/


----------



## sportcardiva (May 30, 2008)

wow your girls are looking really good. sorry for the male but at least you have others for back up.


----------



## crazyc411 (May 30, 2008)

thanks sportcardiva, do you grow or have a grow journal going because if so i'd like to see it :hubba:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 31, 2008)

Kickass grow, crazy.
 Ever think about making a portable grow box? Maybe something to flower something in or maybe house all your plants? Might be big though.
Nice looking indicas!

The problem you have with your leaf looks like a burn of some sort.

But if it's nute deficiency, I had this problem last year because my pot didn't have any drainage holes. Perhaps you should try flushing your pot and see which holes the waters runs out of to see if anything might be plugged or whatnot. I don't think what you have is nutrient deficiency (I could be wrong).

Here's what my nutrient deficiency least year looked like. You can notice the colors started changing from the middle of the leaves. Even though what you have is different, this is an example to anyone who's wondering what nute def' might look like for them.


----------



## smokybear (May 31, 2008)

Kind of does look like nute burn. Could be ph related though. They look pretty great though. Keep up the good work and keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Papaya123 (May 31, 2008)

pretty looking plants let me know how the smoke is ^^


----------



## crazyc411 (May 31, 2008)

hmm i guess i will try flushing them when they dry up a bit seeing as i just watered them. thank you all for checking in and helping me out


----------



## crazyc411 (Jun 2, 2008)

I have just discovered something... I dont know if its good or bad but it seems pretty cool at least.. one of my plants has a 3-way node! They are all pretty even height-wise, might be credited to really early supercropping or just some good bagseeds. Today they have been flowering for 7 nights and no pistils yet but no sacks either so i guess thats a good thing. Tomorrow they are going to get a good flush, gonna let them get _really_ thirsty first.


----------



## IndicaKid (Jun 3, 2008)

crazyc411 said:
			
		

> I have just discovered something... I dont know if its good or bad but it seems pretty cool at least.. one of my plants has a 3-way node! They are all pretty even height-wise, might be credited to really early supercropping or just some good bagseeds. Today they have been flowering for 7 nights and no pistils yet but no sacks either so i guess thats a good thing. Tomorrow they are going to get a good flush, gonna let them get _really_ thirsty first.


 
hey that's cool man, give us pics of the 3 node as it makes progress. How many days until you start the flowering cycles?

I have 2 females who are 18 days into flowering now. I see the buds and they look to have gret potential!

Here is what i find helpful to identify females:

they grow slower
their leaves are thinner sometimes

cool luck with ur grow man:watchplant:


----------



## crazyc411 (Jun 3, 2008)

thanks Indica, they have been flowering for 8 nights now, the male showed his sex approx 4 days ago. so if he was the only one to show, he must be the only male right? wishful thinking i know but hey . i also flushed the 2 plants with the worst burning/yellowing of leaves with pH'ed water.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey..Hey crazy....Looking Good my friend...I would also say you have a case of Nute burn,  Flush with water and let soil DRY out completely...the one with three nodes keep and eye on it..I had one That turned Hermie..and have read here some had them that went male..would be good to see one pure Female..anyway Im still fallowing along Keep it up..


----------



## crazyc411 (Jun 7, 2008)

Well, my plants are looking great. Hopefully what i did won't affect them. I was working on synching my timer a little bit better and adding 15 mins of night to it to maybe speed up the showing of sex and forgot i left in on manual. That means that they missed one night and the light stayed on. They are back on their normal schedule now and approx. 14-16" tall, anyone know if my plants will be alright? Here are some new pics of them this morning before they got watered.


----------

